# Have you heard? Jim and Sally broke up.



## panadeli (Jun 10, 2013)

Have you heard? Jim and Sally broke up.

Θα διορθώνατε κάτι στον παραπάνω διάλογο;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 10, 2013)

Εγώ όχι.


----------



## cougr (Jun 10, 2013)

I agree with Aorati.


----------



## panadeli (Jun 10, 2013)

Δεν θεωρείτε ότι υπάρχει κάποιο λάθος ή αναγνωρίζετε την ύπαρξη του αλλά θα το αφήνατε αδιόρθωτο;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 10, 2013)

Δεν θεωρώ οτι υπάρχει λάθος. Εσύ;


----------



## bernardina (Jun 10, 2013)

Ούτε εγώ βρίσκω κανένα λάθος. Σ' εσένα τι φαίνεται λάθος;


----------



## panadeli (Jun 10, 2013)

Ούτε εγώ νομίζω ότι υπάρχει λάθος. Η φράση μου φαίνεται απόλυτα φυσική.
Ωστόσο πληροφορούμαι ότι υπάρχει ένας κανόνας γύρω από τη χρήση του simple past και του present perfect. (Διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος στους χρόνους, ουσιαστικά δεν διδάχθηκα ποτέ επίσημα γραμματική). Όταν, λέει, αναφερόμαστε σε ένα πρόσφατο γεγονός το οποίο δεν προσδιορίζεται χρονικά με ακρίβεια, πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσουμε present perfect.
Με άλλα λόγια, η φράση θα έπρεπε να λέει:
_Jim and Sally have broken up.
_Ή ξερωγώ: _Jim and Sally broke up last Tuesday._

Αντίστοιχα, λέει, αν χάσεις τα κλειδιά σου και αναφέρεσαι στο γεγονός χωρίς να το προσδιορίζεις χρονικά, πρέπει να πεις _I've lost my keys_ και όχι _I lost my keys._

Θα ήθελα τη γνώμη σας γι' αυτόν τον κανόνα, γιατί διαφώνησα κάπως έντονα με την αγγλικού του σχολείου μου γύρω από αυτό το θέμα. Θεωρώ ότι σε φράσεις όπως οι παραπάνω ο κανόνας παραβιάζεται συχνότερα απ' όσο τηρείται. Είναι ισχυρός κανόνας; Δεν είναι σχολαστικισμός να διορθώσει κάποιος το _broke up_ σε _have broken up_ στη φράση του τίτλου;


----------



## bernardina (Jun 10, 2013)

Αίσθησή μου: στη φράση υπονοείται ένα recently, εξ ου και η ερώτηση have you heard (πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι το νέο δεν έχει κυκλοφορήσει ακόμα ευρέως). Με αυτή την έννοια, μια χαρά πάει ο simple past εκεί, παρόλο που ο κανόνας όντως υπάρχει και ακολουθείται. Πιστεύω ότι θα ήταν ελαφρώς σχολαστικισμός να το διορθώσει κανείς, αν και τυπικά θα είχε δίκιο.


----------



## nickel (Jun 10, 2013)

Αν η άσκηση του σχολικού βιβλίου ήταν:
Have you heard? Jim and Sally (break up).
η σωστή απάντηση θα ήταν «Jim and Sally have broken up».
Για όλους τους λόγους που ανέφερες.
Και, όταν τους εξηγώ, αναφέρω επίσης ότι ο κανόνας συχνά καταστρατηγείται, ιδίως σε στίχους τραγουδιών, που δεν θέλουν την επιπλέον συλλαβή.


----------



## panadeli (Jun 10, 2013)

Ωραία. Κι έρχομαι στη πιο βασική απορία μου:

Το γεγονός ότι ο κανόνας συχνά καταστρατηγείται (και σίγουρα όχι μόνο σε στίχους τραγουδιών. Προσωπικά μου έρχεται πιο φυσικό στη γλώσσα να πω _they broke up_ παρά _they have broken up_, όπως αντίστοιχα θα έλεγα _I lost my keys_ και _Did you wash the car?_ πιο εύκολα απ' ό,τι _I have lost my keys_ και _Have you washed the car?_, που είναι τα δύο άλλα παραδείγματα που μου έφερε η συνάδελφος), όπως και το γεγονός ότι εκτός του πλαισίου της σχολικής άσκησης δεν αναγνωρίσατε το λάθος, πρακτικά τι σημαίνουν;

Ότι το λάθος είναι λάθος, αλλά ο κανόνας είναι κάπως χαλαρός οπότε μπορεί συχνά να μην το παίρνουμε χαμπάρι (αφού, στο κάτω κάτω, δεν προκύπτει πρόβλημα κατανόησης);
Ότι και οι δύο εναλλακτικοί τύποι θεωρούνται αποδεκτοί;
Ότι στον προφορικό λόγο τέτοια ολισθήματα επιτρέπονται, αλλά στον γραπτό όχι;
Αντίστοιχα, αν σε μια τέτοια άσκηση κάποιος μαθητής έγραφε _they broke up,_ θα το παίρνατε για λάθος;


----------



## nickel (Jun 10, 2013)

Είναι δύσκολες οι ερωτήσεις σου. Δεν ισχύει στην περίπτωσή μου εκείνο που έγραψες («εκτός του πλαισίου της σχολικής άσκησης δεν αναγνωρίσατε το λάθος»). Εγώ γράφω και (επιδιώκω να) μιλάω τα αγγλικά με μοιρογνωμόνιο, και μάλιστα τα βρετανικά αγγλικά, που ας πούμε είναι πιο αυστηρά σε κάποιες χρήσεις γενικότερα και του present perfect ειδικότερα. Κατάλαβα την απορία σου από τον τίτλο, προτού διαβάσω παρακάτω. Δεν ήθελα ωστόσο να προκαταλάβω κανέναν. Γιατί; Γιατί δεν έχω καμιά δυνατότητα να κρίνω ποιος είναι αυτή τη στιγμή ο βαθμός χαλαρότητας στα διάφορα γραμματικά φαινόμενα στον αγγλοσαξονικό κόσμο. Στα χρόνια που παρακολουθώ ή διδάσκω τη γλώσσα έχω δει τεράστιες αλλαγές, αλλά αναρωτιέμαι πώς μπορεί να έχει κάποιος μια γενικότερη ιδέα πέρα από τον κύκλο του και τα μέσα που παρακολουθεί ή τα βιβλία που διαβάζει. Ωστόσο, αν γράψει κάποιος «I lost my keys» ή «Did you wash the car» με την κλασική σημασία του present perfect (της σύνδεσης με το παρόν: και δεν μπορώ να ανοίξω την πόρτα – είναι καθαρό ή θα γίνουμε ρεζίλι;), θα το διορθώσω σαν βουάρ.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 10, 2013)

Φαίνεται πως ο panadeli εντόπισε μια διαφορά που μάλλον οφείλεται στην ήπειρο. Ούτε κι εμένα μου χτύπησε άσχημα, επομένως έκανα μια μικρή έρευνα και βρήκα τα παρακάτω πολύ ενδιαφέροντα που δείχνουν πως η μετατόπιση από παρακείμενο προς αόριστο έχει αρχίσει να συντελείται στα αμερικάνικα αγγλικά τις τελευταίες δύο δεκαετίες. Δεν είναι περίεργο που δεν μας χτυπάει άσχημα στο αφτί, αφού τα αγγλόφωνα (ταινίες, σειρές κλπ) που βλέπουμε στην τηλεόραση προέρχονται στη συντριπτική τους πλειοψηφία από τις ΗΠΑ. Τις διαφορές τις καταλαβαίνω πια όταν βλέπω αγγλικές σειρές. 

Η χρήση του αορίστου στη θέση του παρακειμένου πάντως δεν είναι και κάτι το ανήκουστο. Τα τουρκικά δεν έχουν καθόλου παρακείμενο, π.χ., δεν υπάρχει καν η έννοια του ότι «μια πράξη ξεκίνησε στο παρελθόν και βλέπουμε τα αποτελέσματά της ως σήμερα».

When talking about past action, British prefers present perfect because they take into account that the effect from their past action still happens until now. *As for American, they prefer to state the action only. It happened in the past, so past tense it is.*
​http://english.stackexchange.com/qu...ct-vs-past-tense-cases-be-affected-by-culture

*Under the influence of American usage, the present perfect form of the verb ("has written") is losing ground to the past simple ("wrote")*. In British English, the past simple merely signifies an action in the past, whereas the present perfect describes a state of affairs in the present brought about by an action in the past – we now are in a world where somebody "has written". American English, with only the past simple to call on, fails to mark that distinction.
​http://throwgrammarfromthetrain.blogspot.gr/2010/08/has-present-perfect-gone-missing.html

Second, there is evidence of synchronic regional variation, with a number of studies showing a
*lower frequency of the present perfect in American than in British English* (e.g. Elsness 1997; Hundt
and Smith 2009)​http://www.ucl.ac.uk/english-usage/projects/verb-phrase/book/bowiewallisaarts.pdf

Και επίσης εδώ, εδώ κι εδώ.


----------



## daeman (Jun 10, 2013)

...
Simply perfect, she wrote. ;)


----------



## nickel (Jun 10, 2013)

Μια απορία που πρέπει να λύσω για τις διαφορές βρετανικών και αμερικάνικων αγγλικών όπως αναφέρονται στο κάτω μέρος του 1ου συνδέσμου της Παλάβρας ή και στη Wikipedia, είναι ποιες οδηγίες δίνονται στους διορθωτές των γραπτών για τους διάφορους διαγωνισμούς του Cambridge. Είμαι σχεδόν βέβαιος ότι έχουν αλλάξει τα τελευταία χρόνια της μεγαλύτερης διείσδυσης των αμερικάνικων αγγλικών στην ευρωπαϊκή πραγματικότητα.


----------



## panadeli (Jun 10, 2013)

Το υπέθεσα κι εγώ ότι μπορεί να φταίει ο Ατλαντικός. Φταίει που είμαι βέρο αμερικανάκι.

Άλλη μια γενική απορία (σας έχω ταράξει, το ξέρω):
Ο προφορικός λόγος γενικά διαφέρει από τον γραπτό. Μια παραβίαση ενός κανόνα που πρωτοεμφανίζεται στον προφορικό λόγο αναμένεται, αν διαδοθεί αρκετά, κάποια στιγμή να περάσει και στον γραπτό, έτσι δεν είναι; Και αν περάσει στον γραπτό λόγο και διαδοθεί αρκετά, κάποια στιγμή παύει να θεωρείται παραβίαση και αλλάζει ο κανόνας, σωστά; Μπορούμε, άρα, να θεωρήσουμε ότι ο προφορικός λόγος του σήμερα, με τις διάφορες γραμματικές αποκλίσεις του, ουσιαστικά περικλείει την επίσημη γραμματική του αύριο;


----------



## nickel (Jun 10, 2013)

panadeli said:


> ... ο προφορικός λόγος του σήμερα ...


Ποιος απ' όλους; Η τεράστια δυσκολία για προβλέψεις είναι ότι δεν ξέρεις τι επηρεάζει τις εξελίξεις. Εκεί που κάποτε μιλούσαμε για τις επιρροές από το Χόλιγουντ και την αμερικάνικη μουσική, σήμερα μπορεί να επηρεάζονται τα πράγματα περισσότερο από τον προφορικό λόγο που καταγράφεται στο διαδίκτυο.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 10, 2013)

panadeli said:


> Το υπέθεσα κι εγώ ότι μπορεί να φταίει ο Ατλαντικός. Φταίει που είμαι βέρο αμερικανάκι.
> 
> Άλλη μια γενική απορία (σας έχω ταράξει, το ξέρω):
> Ο προφορικός λόγος γενικά διαφέρει από τον γραπτό. Μια παραβίαση ενός κανόνα που πρωτοεμφανίζεται στον προφορικό λόγο αναμένεται, αν διαδοθεί αρκετά, κάποια στιγμή να περάσει και στον γραπτό, έτσι δεν είναι; Και αν περάσει στον γραπτό λόγο και διαδοθεί αρκετά, κάποια στιγμή παύει να θεωρείται παραβίαση και αλλάζει ο κανόνας, σωστά; Μπορούμε, άρα, να θεωρήσουμε ότι ο προφορικός λόγος του σήμερα, με τις διάφορες γραμματικές αποκλίσεις του, ουσιαστικά περικλείει την επίσημη γραμματική του αύριο;


Εγώ πάντως θα της πήγαινα της αγγλικούς το πέιπερ από το UCL που δίνω παραπάνω, θα της έλεγα ότι καταγράφεται αυτή η τάση παρόλο που δεν έχει ακόμα περάσει στις βρετανικές γραμματικές, και μετά θα την άφηνα να διαβάσει μόνη της. :) Από ό,τι ξέρω, ισχύει αυτό που λέει και ο Νίκελ παραπάνω, δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να προβλέψεις τι θα περάσει στη γραμματική και τι όχι.


----------



## nickel (Jun 10, 2013)

Αν η αγγλικού σας ξέρει αγγλικά της Βρετανίας και διδάσκει βρετανικά αγγλικά, καλά κάνει και επιμένει σε αυτά που ξέρει και με αυτούς τους κανόνες θα πρέπει να συνεχίσει να διδάσκει, μια και οι μαθητές χρειάζονται μπούσουλες και όχι ασάφειες ή αναλύσεις των διαφορών που ισχύουν ένθεν κι ένθεν του Ατλαντικού. Απλώς, για να μη διαφωνείτε χωρίς λόγο, ας έχει υπόψη της η ίδια τις αμερικανικές ιδιομορφίες.


----------



## SBE (Jun 10, 2013)

Είπα κι εγώ να μη μιλήσω νωρίτερα, όχι όμως γιατί είμαι κανένα τέρας αντίληψης (δε θυμάμαι να διάβασα ποτέ γραμματική) αλλά γιατί η απάντησή μου θα ήταν: 
Η δασκάλα των αγγλικών έχει δίκιο, στα πλαίσια του μαθήματος της αγγλικής γλώσσας. 
Ο panadeli έχει δίκιο μιλώντας από την προφορική, τρέχουσα σκοπιά. 
Επιπλέον, έχω δει και εντός ΗΒ τόσες πολλές γραμματικές αποκλίσεις που τις χαρακτηρίζουν διαλεκτικούς τύπους και τις δέχονται που τελικά καταλήγουμε στο ότι δεν έχει νόημα να διορθώνεις κανέναν. 
Ή μήπως έχει;
Εξαρτάται από το τι επιδιώκει ο δάσκαλος. Ας δώσω ένα παράδειγμα: είχα δει στην τηλεόραση ένα πρόγραμμα που έδειχνε ένα σχολείο αγγλικών για ξένους, από αυτά που έρχεται να παρακολουθήσει κόσμος στην Αγγλία, το οποίο είχε αρχίσει να εφαρμόζει διδασκαλία αγγλικών "του δρόμου". Δηλαδή ο δάσκαλος μάθαινε σε κάτι Κινέζες πώς να ζητάνε οδηγίες στο δρόμο, όπως ζητάει ένας Άγγλος. Και μας έδειχναν τις Κινέζες (κάτι μινιόν κοριτσάκια) να σταματάνε κόσμο στο δρόμο και να τους λένε με προφορά λιμενεργάτη: Oi, mate, which way is it to the station? Και μετά να ευχαριστούν τον περαστικό λέγοντας: Ta, mate. 
Ρεαλιστικό; Σίγουρα, αν υποθέσουμε ότι ο στόχος της εκμάθησης της ξένης γλώσσας είναι να συνεννοείσαι, επιτεύχθηκε ο σκοπός. Δεδομένου όμως του ότι ο στόχος της εκμάθησης είναι συνήθως να μπορείς να κάνεις δημόσιες σχέσεις στην ξένη γλώσσα ή να γράψεις καμιά επιστημονική έκθεση, θα πρέπει να μάθεις την επίσημη γλώσσα με την επίσημη γραμματική της. Αν προσθέσουμε σ'αυτό και το ότι στην Αγγλία η προφορά είναι ταξική κι όχι τοπικιστική, οι κακομοίρες οι Κινεζούλες ατυχήσανε. Γιατί προφανώς τα Αγγλικά δεν τα μαθαίνουν μόνο για να ρωτάνε τον περιπτερά πού είναι ο σταθμός αλλά και για να μπορέσουν μια μέρα να υποδεχτούν έναν σημαντικό πελάτη στο γραφείο τους. Ή να διδάξουν αγγλικά σε κάποιους άλλους.


----------



## daeman (Jun 10, 2013)

...
Mind Your Language (S1, episode 1, part 1)






- Squeeze me, please, lady.
- Yes, what is it?"
- I'm coming here for to be learning the English.
- You're early.
- Oh, no, I'm Ali.
- I beg your pardon.
- My name is Ali, Ali Nadim. I'm coming here for to be learning the English.
- Ah, yes, yes. You wish to join our new class, English as a Foreign Language... 

S1, episode 1, part 2. 



SBE said:


> ... Αν προσθέσουμε σ'αυτό και το ότι στην Αγγλία η προφορά είναι ταξική κι όχι τοπικιστική, οι κακομοίρες οι Κινεζούλες ατυχήσανε. ...



Chung Su-Lee, secretary at the Chinese Embassy: "I follow teaching of Chairman Mao!" 

Mind your language blog (style.guide at guardian.co.uk)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 11, 2013)

panadeli said:


> Το γεγονός ότι ο κανόνας συχνά καταστρατηγείται (και σίγουρα όχι μόνο σε στίχους τραγουδιών), όπως και το γεγονός ότι εκτός του πλαισίου της σχολικής άσκησης δεν αναγνωρίσατε το λάθος, πρακτικά τι σημαίνουν;


Εγώ στην αρχή δεν είδα τίποτε λάθος, όπως σωστά λες.

Μετά, όταν άρχισα να διαβάζω το δεύτερο σχόλιό σου και πριν φτάσω σε αυτό που έλεγες για τη χρήση των χρόνων - με το που είδα το "Ωστόσο..." - κάτι αναδεύτηκε μέσα στον εγκέφαλό μου και θυμήθηκα τα σχολικά μου αγγλικά και τον κανόνα, και σκέφτηκα "have broken up", που σημαίνει ότι κάποτε το ήξερα (ή τουλάχιστον το είχα διδαχτεί) και το είχα ξεχάσει. Ίσως οι πολλές αμερικάνικες ταινίες και paperback που έχω καταναλώσει είχαν υπερκαλύψει την αρχική εγγραφή στο μυαλό μου.

Όμως το "broke up" εξακολουθούσε να μου ακούγεται "σωστό". Αμέσως σκέφτηκα "προφορικός λόγος σε αντίθεση με τον γραπτό", αλλά πράγματι, ποιος προφορικός και πού; Δεν θα αποτολμήσω εικασίες, παρακολουθώ απλώς τη συζήτηση από εδώ και πέρα.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 11, 2013)

Με μια μέρα καθυστέρηση (κάλιο αβγά παρά πουρέ) συνειδητοποίησα ότι η πρώτη μου απάντηση φανέρωνε ένα διχασμό: ως μεταφράστρια θα δεχόμουν τη φράση όπως είναι*· ως δασκάλα θα τη διόρθωνα**! 

*για τους λόγους που τόσο εύστοχα προαναφέρθηκαν.
**επίσης για τους ίδιους λόγους. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 11, 2013)

Κι εγώ, βασικά, παρακολουθώ. Κανένα πρόβλημα, σκέφτηκα κι εγώ αρχικά, μια και τα δικά μου αγγλικά, αμερικάνικα είναι πια (κι ας τα έμαθα από Γερμανό που δίδασκε Queen's English :)).

Σκέφτομαι πάντως ότι κακώς συζητάμε τη φράση μόνο ως προς την απάντηση, επειδή αποτελεί ενιαίο σύνολο. Η Μπέρνη πήγε να το εξηγήσει στο #8, αλλά δεν το προχώρησε με αντιπαράδειγμα. Αν, ας πούμε, η ερώτηση ήταν: Did you know?, νομίζω ότι πολύ πιο δύσκολα θα απαντούσαμε _Jim and Sally broke up_ αντί για _Jim and Sally have broken up_. Ίσως επειδή το Have you heard? έχει αυτή την αίσθηση απροσδιοριστίας που επισήμανε η Μπέρνη και η οποία χάνεται όταν η ερώτηση γίνει συγκεκριμένη.


----------



## panadeli (Jun 11, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Σκέφτομαι πάντως ότι κακώς συζητάμε τη φράση μόνο ως προς την απάντηση, επειδή αποτελεί ενιαίο σύνολο.



Πάντως το πρώτο σκέλος είναι δικό μου. Δεν θυμόμουν πώς ακριβώς ήταν στην ερώτηση, οπότε έπρεπε να αυτοσχεδιάσω. Διάλεξα επίτηδες να βάλω present perfect, αφενός για να φανεί καθαρά ότι μιλάμε για πρόσφατο γεγονός και αφετέρου για να είναι πιο φανερή η αντίστιξη με το simple past της επόμενης πρότασης. Η ορίτζιναλ ερώτηση έχει τέσσερα phrasal verbs από τα οποία να διαλέξεις (break up, break down etc) και η ερώτηση είχε κάπως έτσι (με διαφορετικά ονόματα):
Jim and Sally ................ . Don't mention it to anyone, it's a secret.

Η δεύτερη πρόταση υπηρετεί αυτό που υπηρετεί και η πρώτη δική μου, δηλαδή να φανεί ότι πρόκειται για πρόσφατο γεγονός.
Ο μαθητής είχε συμπληρώσει στο κενό broke up και η καθηγήτρια το είχε υπογραμμίσει με κόκκινο στυλό, κάτι που μου προκάλεσε απορία διότι έσπαγα το μυαλό μου να βρω το λάθος και δεν μπορούσα. Είμαι δηλαδή χειρότερη περίπτωση από την Αόρατη. Με υπογραμμισμένο τον αόριστο χρόνο, εξακολουθούσα να μην μπορώ να βρω το λάθος. Χαζεύοντας χθες τα λινκ της Παλάβρας και διάφορους άλλους αντίστοιχους ιστότοπους όπου συζητιούνταν η διαφορά US/UK στη χρήση του present perfect, διαπίστωσα ότι στα περισσότερα αντίστοιχα παραδείγματα πρόσφατου παρελθοντικού γεγονότος που δεν προσδιορίζεται χρονικά θα έβαζα simple past. Για παράδειγμα, στην ερώτηση _Are you hungry?_ θα απαντούσα _No, I ate_ ή _No, I had a big breakfast_ και όχι _No, I've eaten_ ή _No I've had a big breakfast._ Τα πρώτα μου έρχονται πολύ πιο φυσικά στη γλώσσα από τα δεύτερα. Φταίει προφανώς ότι η δική μου γλωσσική παιδεία είναι κυρίως αμερικάνικη.


----------



## nickel (Jun 11, 2013)

panadeli said:


> _No, I had a big breakfast_


Σ' αυτό δεν θα μπορούσε να έχει αντίρρηση η αγγλικού σας, γιατί η λέξη _breakfast _εμπεριέχει την έννοια του χρόνου: I had a big breakfast this morning. (Φυσικά, ο Simple Past επειδή το λες μετά το μεσημέρι.  )


----------



## panadeli (Jun 11, 2013)

Οκ, αλλά σε ένα από τα λινκ υπάρχει μια αντίστοιχη κουβέντα γύρω από τα I had dinner (US) και I've had dinner (UK). Είναι ισοδύναμη περίπτωση με το breakfast δεν είναι;


----------



## nickel (Jun 11, 2013)

Δεν μπορώ να εκφέρω άποψη για τα αμερικάνικα αγγλικά που βλέπω εκεί. Η συγκεκριμένη βρετανική χρήση του Present Perfect θέλει (α) πρόσφατο γεγονός, (β) να μην αναφέρεται και να μην υπονοείται πότε ακριβώς έγινε το γεγονός και (γ) να συνδέεται το γεγονός με το παρόν. Δηλαδή, το I've had dinner σημαίνει ότι δεν σκοπεύεις να ξαναφάς απόψε. Την άλλη μέρα θα πεις I had dinner with George και ο άλλος θα καταλάβει ότι εννοείς το βράδυ της προηγούμενης μέρας. Ο Βρετανός, όταν χρησιμοποιεί αυτόν τον Simple Present Perfect, πάντα πάντα θέλει να υπονοήσει κάτι σε σχέση με το παρόν.


----------



## panadeli (Jun 11, 2013)

Κι ένα μικτό σχήμα που πολύ εύκολα θα χρησιμοποιούσα:

_Have you eaten?
I have. I had a sandwich.
_
Εδώ χρησιμοποιώ αρχικά present perfect επειδή με παρασέρνει η ερώτηση. (Αν η ερώτηση έλεγε _Did you eat?_, σίγουρα θα απαντούσα _I did._) Μετά όμως γυρνάω αυθόρμητα σε simple past, προφανώς επειδή το have μου φαίνεται περιττό. Δεν θα έλεγα εύκολα _I've had a sandwich._ Ο Άγγλος βέβαια μπορεί να θεωρεί τη φράση μετέωρη, να περιμένει συμπλήρωμα: I had a sandwich _on the way over._ Αντίστοιχα, ο Αμερικανός φαντάζομαι ότι θεωρεί τον επιπλέον προσδιορισμό περιττό, όπως λέει η Μπέρνι στο #8 (εννοείται ότι έφαγα πρόσφατα το σάντουιτς, πότε να το έφαγα; πέρυσι;).


----------



## Palavra (Jun 11, 2013)

panadeli said:


> Πάντως το πρώτο σκέλος είναι δικό μου.


Το πιο πιθανό θα ήταν να είναι κι αυτό αόριστος, πάντως. Did you hear?


----------



## nickel (Jun 11, 2013)

panadeli said:


> _Have you eaten?
> I have. I had a sandwich._


Και στα ΒρετΑγγλικά δεν θα με ενοχλούσε. Σαν να λέει: I had a sandwich a while ago. Ή: I have. And when I ate, I ate a sandwich.
Έχεις ωστόσο εκπληρώσει την υποχρέωση (που υπάρχει στο Have you eaten?) να πεις ότι είσαι φαγωμένος (I have).


----------



## nickel (Jun 11, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Το πιο πιθανό θα ήταν να είναι κι αυτό αόριστος, πάντως. Did you hear?



Στα ΑμερΑγγλικά, εννοείται. Διότι στα ΒρετΑγγλικά:
"Have you heard about"

(Τι στο καλό γυρεύει ο Χιου Γραντ σε ταινία με τίτλο _Did You Hear About the Morgans?_  )


----------



## Palavra (Jun 11, 2013)

Στα ΑμερΑγγλικά εννοούσα.


nickel said:


> (Τι στο καλό γυρεύει ο Χιου Γραντ σε ταινία με τίτλο _Did You Hear About the Morgans?_  )


Να αφήσεις τον Χιούυ ήσυχο. Δίνει το καλό παράδειγμα και σε άλλους.


----------



## SBE (Jun 11, 2013)

Σε πολλά από τα παραδείγματα που είπατε παραπάνω, στον προφορικό λόγο το 've μπορεί να το προσέξεις, μπορεί και όχι, οπότε οι φράσεις
I had breakfast*
I've had breakfast
ακούγονται το ίδιο σε κάποιον που στέκεται δυο μέτρα παραπέρα. Κι έτσι όλοι είναι ικανοποιημένοι, κι οι Άγγλοι κι οι Αμερικανοί. Ο καθένας έχει ακούσει ό,τι θεωρεί γραμματικά σωστό. 

* σε αυτό μου φάνηκε ότι χρειαζόταν κι ένα "earlier", για να ολοκληρωθεί η φράση
Από την άλλη τη φράση του τίτλου τη φαντάζομαι σε διάλογο που ζητάει χρονικό προσδιορισμό:
Α: Jim and Sally broke up.
B: No! When?

Edit: Παλ, έχει βγάλει και καλύτερα η νήσος.


----------



## daeman (Jun 11, 2013)

nickel said:


> ...
> (Τι στο καλό γυρεύει ο Χιου Γραντ σε ταινία με τίτλο _Did You Hear About the Morgans?_  )



Τον επιούσιο, γιατί καλλιτεχνικές φιλοδοξίες δεν μπορεί να είχε σε μια τέτοια πατάτα (4,5 στα 10 της έδωσαν 20.000+ άτομα στο imdb· εγώ ούτε τρία δεν θα της έβαζα). Άσε που πουλούσε πάλι τον κλασικό Χιου στα απανταχού αμερικανάκια. Όσο για τη Σάρα, δεν πήρε τυχαία υποψηφιότητα για τα χρυσά βατόμουρα. Και εισπρακτικά πάτωσε πάντως, γιατί στο Χόλιγουντ τα 85 εκατομμύρια δολάρια έσοδα παγκοσμίως με 58 εκατομμύρια προϋπολογισμό είναι ψίχουλα. Πήγε για μαλλί ο Χιου, αλλά ούτε μια φράντζα δεν πήρε.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 11, 2013)

Συγγνώμη ρε παιδιά, αλλά το ίδιο δεν συμβαίνει και με τον δικό μας παρακείμενο, που χρησιμοποιείται όποτε το θυμηθεί ο ομιλητής; Παράδειγμα:

_Δεν μπορώ να ανοίξω την πόρτα γιατί έχασα τα κλειδιά μου
Δεν μπορώ να ανοίξω την πόρτα γιατί έχω χάσει τα κλειδιά μου_

Πόσο λάθος είναι η πρώτη πρόταση και πόσο συχνά θα ακούσετε την δεύτερη εκδοχή; Τι λέει η ελληνική γραμματική;


----------



## nickel (Jun 11, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Τι λέει η ελληνική γραμματική;


Σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις η χρήση των χρόνων στα ελληνικά είναι πολύ πιο χαλαρή σε σχέση με τη χρήση τους στην αγγλική γραμματική.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 11, 2013)

Ίσως γιατί εμείς την έχουμε χαλαρώσει, μέσω προφορικού λόγου;


----------



## panadeli (Jun 11, 2013)

nickel said:


> Σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις η χρήση των χρόνων στα ελληνικά είναι πολύ πιο χαλαρή σε σχέση με τη χρήση τους στην αγγλική γραμματική.



Ίσως σε κάτι ανάλογο να οφείλεται και η διαφορά στη χρήση των χρόνων ανάμεσα στα AmE και τα BE. Οι Αμερικανοί μου φαίνεται ότι είναι γενικά πιο χαλαροί από τους Άγγλους στον τρόπο με τον οποίον μιλάνε και γράφουν.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 11, 2013)

Πολύ πιο χαλαροί, έχουν προσαρμόσει πολύ περισσότερο τον γραπτό λόγο στην προφορά, η γραμματική είναι πολύ πιο ελεύθερη.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 11, 2013)

panadeli said:


> Ίσως σε κάτι ανάλογο να οφείλεται και η διαφορά στη χρήση των χρόνων ανάμεσα στα AmE και τα BE. Οι Αμερικανοί μου φαίνεται ότι είναι γενικά πιο χαλαροί από τους Άγγλους στον τρόπο με τον οποίον μιλάνε και γράφουν.


Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι θέμα χαλάρωσης και ελευθερίας, ή κάτι αντίστοιχο, αλλά θέμα του πώς αντιλαμβάνονται οι ομιλητές το χρόνο και τη σχέση τους με αυτόν. Θα ξαναφέρω το παράδειγμα των τουρκικών. Κανείς δεν θα σε ρωτήσει «έχεις πάει στην Κωνσταντινούπολη;» αλλά «Πήγες στην Κωνσταντινούπολη;» Είναι σαφές στο μυαλό του ομιλητή ότι αφού αναφερόμαστε στο παρελθόν η πράξη έχει συντελεστεί ήδη και δεν υπάρχει ανάγκη να τη συνδέσουμε με το παρόν. Κάτι αντίστοιχο ως εξήγηση δίνεται και για τη χρήση του αορίστου αντί του παρακειμένου στα ΑμερΑγγλικά και στους συνδέσμους που δίνω παραπάνω.

Το παράδειγμα με τον Τζον και τη Σάλι στα ελληνικά θα ήταν: «Τα 'μαθες; Τα χάλασαν!» Νομίζω πως είναι σαφές ότι οι δύο αυτοί χρόνοι χρησιμοποιούνται διαφορετικά στα ελληνικά σε σχέση με τα αγγλικά, θέλω να πω η χρήση του παρακειμένου στα ελληνικά θα έδειχνε διαφορετική τοποθέτηση στο χρόνο και ελαφρώς διαφορετικό νόημα στην πρόταση.

Δεν ξέρω αν συνέβαινε αυτό και στο παρελθόν και σε ποιο βαθμό όμως, για να μπορέσουμε να κάνουμε και έναν πιο σίγουρο παραλληλισμό.


----------



## panadeli (Jun 11, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι θέμα χαλάρωσης και ελευθερίας, ή κάτι αντίστοιχο, αλλά θέμα του πώς αντιλαμβάνονται οι ομιλητές το χρόνο και τη σχέση τους με αυτόν. [...] Είναι σαφές στο μυαλό του ομιλητή ότι αφού αναφερόμαστε στο παρελθόν η πράξη έχει συντελεστεί ήδη και δεν υπάρχει ανάγκη να τη συνδέσουμε με το παρόν. Κάτι αντίστοιχο ως εξήγηση δίνεται και για τη χρήση του αορίστου αντί του παρακειμένου στα ΑμερΑγγλικά και στους συνδέσμους που δίνω παραπάνω.



Έχω πάντως την εντύπωση ότι στην προκειμένη περίπτωση δεν έχουμε να κάνουμε με δύο διαφορετικούς κανόνες, έναν για τα AmE και έναν για τα BE, αλλά ουσιαστικά _έναν_ κανόνα, ο οποίος απλά είναι ισχυρότερος στην Αγγλία και λιγότερο ισχυρός -έως πολύ ασθενής- στην Αμερική. Κάτι τέτοιο καταλαβαίνω και από αυτά που γράφουν πολλοί σχολιαστές στους συνδέσμους που παραθέτεις.

Περισσότερο κλίνω προς αυτό που γράφει η Μπέρνι στο #8:



bernardina said:


> Αίσθησή μου: στη φράση υπονοείται ένα recently [...]. Με αυτή την έννοια, μια χαρά πάει ο simple past εκεί, παρόλο που ο κανόνας όντως υπάρχει και ακολουθείται.



Με άλλα λόγια, αν σε μια παρέα πω ξαφνικά _I lost my keys,_ χωρίς άλλα συμφραζόμενα, το πιθανότερο είναι να εννοώ ότι τα έχασα στο πρόσφατο παρελθόν. Ειδάλλως, αν τα είχα χάσει έναν χρόνο νωρίτερα, τι νόημα έχει να το πω; Έτσι, μολονότι η γραμματικά αυστηρή προσέγγιση λέει ότι η πρόταση είναι λειψή, μια πιο χαλαρή προσέγγιση μπορεί να τη δεχθεί ως γραμματικά ορθή, θεωρώντας ότι υπονοείται το recently. Μήπως αυτή είναι μια οδός προς τη χαλάρωση του κανόνα μέχρι τελικά να εγκαταλειφθεί πλήρως;


----------



## daeman (Jun 11, 2013)

Palavra said:


> ...
> Το παράδειγμα με τον Τζον και τη Σάλι στα ελληνικά θα ήταν: «Τα 'μαθες; Τα χάλασαν!» Νομίζω πως είναι σαφές ότι οι δύο αυτοί χρόνοι χρησιμοποιούνται διαφορετικά στα ελληνικά σε σχέση με τα αγγλικά, θέλω να πω η χρήση του παρακειμένου στα ελληνικά θα έδειχνε διαφορετική τοποθέτηση στο χρόνο και ελαφρώς διαφορετικό νόημα στην πρόταση.
> ...


 - Τα 'μαθες; (Τα νέα ή τουλάχιστον ο ερωτών τα θεωρεί νέα.) Τα χάλασαν. (Πρόσφατα, αφού τα θεωρεί νέα.)

- Τώωωρα τα 'μαθες εσύ; Πριν δυο μήνες τα χάλασαν. / Δυο μήνες έχουν που τα χάλασαν. 
Νομίζω ότι επικεντρώνεται στην πράξη που έγινε τότε, στο στιγμιαίο γεγονός του... χαλάσματος.

- Σιγά την είδηση. Αυτοί τα 'χουνε χαλάσει μήνες τώρα. 
Έχω την εντύπωση πως σε αυτό δίνεται μεγαλύτερη σημασία στη διαρκή κατάσταση μετά το γεγονός. 

Τετελεσμένο προ καιρού, άρα παρακείμενος, καθώς παράκεινται και οι δυο αλλού πια. 
Παρακαλώ, όχι ο Τζο αλλά ο _Χάρι_ με τη Σάλι, που όλο τα χάλαγαν κι όλο τα ξανάβρισκαν.


----------

